# turbo build



## superalex (Dec 15, 2007)

hey guys! my name is Alex, i used to have e36 since 16, currently have e65 2003 745 li thats been payed by me, well, almost payed off. (loaned 2k from parents i have a little left to pay)
i want to buy a 328 and turbo charge it. Am not looking for crazy amount of hp, just something street able. i used to own modded turbo car before but i really like bmw and would love to stick with them. Im thinking that i need lower compression head gasket, and good tune plus turbo kit of course, . my dad and my cozen is mechanics. cozen is bmw mechanic so am not scared about rebuilding motor, my goal is 400 hp. what else do i need? bigger injectors? maybe some piston, piston rods, and cams? thanks for any input


----------



## sunnyjay (Nov 4, 2011)

The biggest issue is the ecu tuning.


----------



## alsaffar (Aug 16, 2011)

For that amount of Hp you really don't need to put a cams and waste your money on forged pistons and rods .. stay stock except O-ringing the block, studs and shaved stock pistons .. :thumbup:

basically you'll need bigger injectors (GOOd quality)
FPR
255 walbro fuel pump
good engine management like Megasquirt

if your goal is max 400HP you can just go with Apexi SAFC BUT do have a good tuning (cheap solution)

GARRETT GT3582R will works good for your setup


good luck


----------

